# Bug Report: L180 PIP video noise at top of the screen



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Has anyone seen any issues with PIP and video noise at the top of the screen? This is using the the component connection.

Here is a link with screen shots:

http://www.pogeyrealestate.com/personal/Dish921.htm
(the images take a few seconds to load)

Tim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

buist - I can't get your pictures to load. You can attach a couple of them to your post here, if they aren't much bigger than 640x480.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> buist - I can't get your pictures to load. You can attach a couple of them to your post here, if they aren't much bigger than 640x480.


Mark,
I'll try to get something attached. The pictures do load very slowly, though..

Tim


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I also can't get the images to load, but are we talking about when one goes into the guide and the image previously shown on the screen is minimized into a small window in the upper right hand corner of the screen?

If so, it's probably the issue with 720p content getting munged when it gets put there if the 921 is running in 1080i output mode.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay, I changed the message to include the pictures.. This occurs in 1080i or 480p mode (the TV does not do 720p). This is also just using PIP, not displaying the guide, etc.

Tim


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Okay just added some more images..
Note: The fourth image also has the PIP from the TV..

Tim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yikes! I'll do some research, but it may be a few days.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yikes! I'll do some research, but it may be a few days.


Thanks Mark! I hope Dish appreciates how much you do for them..

Tim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh, they do. Or so I'm told anyway.


----------



## Jim Henderson (Apr 29, 2004)

Could that be caused by a bad video RAM chip?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tim - I need to know this about your first picture there - does the image on your television screen in the normal area really look that bad, like it's being improperly deinterlaced, or is it just a blurred picture because of the motion on the screen?


----------



## Jim Henderson (Apr 29, 2004)

Tim started this thread on my behalf. The first picture is a result of smearing due to a long exposure. Please take another look at http://www.pogeyrealestate.com/personal/Dish921.htm to see more details.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim - in the Problem #1 set of pictures, is the 921 in HD mode when you press the PIP button and see those results, or is the 921 in SD mode? There's a definite problem there either way, but the problem is different depending on your answer.

Your Problem #2 - that's by design. "Normal" AR mode means the picture is unaltered - if the source image is 4x3, it will not fill your 16x9 screen. If you want the picture to fill the screen, press the * key on the remote to cycle through the other aspect ratios.


----------



## Jim Henderson (Apr 29, 2004)

The problem magically went away a couple days ago and hasn't returned yet. Does that mean they fixed it in software or that the hardware is flakey?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There hasn't been a software fix...did you do a reboot?


----------

